# ISDN-Flat?



## Avariel (31. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

Da die Telekom (Gott möge Feuer auf sie regnen lassen) sich trotz meiner Bitten, Drohungen, Anfragen und allgemeinem Generve weiter beharrlich weigert, DSL rüberzurücken, bin ich jetzt zähneknirschend auf der Suche nach einer erschwinglichen ISDN-Flat.

Deswegen würd mich interessieren, ob ihr da eine kennt, so im Preisschema von max. 50€ liegt.
Verfügbar sollte sie am besten Bundesweit sein, zur Not reicht aber auch schon Unterfranken (in Bayern)

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir Internet-Süchtigem helfen


----------



## elgo (31. Mai 2002)

*T-DSL via Satellit*

T-DSL via Satellit - vielleicht eine Alternative?

http://www.telekom.de/t-dslsat



> <b>Die Vorteile von T-DSL via Satellit auf einen Blick:</b>
> 
> Rasante Software- und Musik-Downloads mit bis zu 768 kbit/s1
> Schneller Webseitenaufbau
> ...


 


ISDN Flat gabs ma von AOL, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## sam (31. Mai 2002)

schau mal hier:
http://www.onlinekosten.de/isdn/flatrate


----------



## dotmaster (4. Juni 2002)

hmmmm....von ISDN via Sat kann ich nur dringendst abraten...Hab selbst 2 Jahre Strato Erfahrung hinter mir......Auch ist das Telekommodell mehr als "trickreich"...so steht auf dem SAT für ganz Deutschland gerade mal ein Transponder mit 34 MBit/s zur Verfügung (und ich glaube kaum, daß die Telekom dies mittlerweile geändert hat)......und weiterhin benötigt man für den UP-Channel immerhin noch eine "normale" Netzverbindung...

Du könntest dir für die entstehenden Kosten also fast selbst nen Sateliten ins All schiessen...Ja, damit müsstest du hinkommen...und hast wahrscheinlich in diesem Fall noch Geld übrig dir ein eigenes Kontrollzentrum aufzubauen...

Nein im Ernst:

1. Das ist sau-teuer
2. die Bandbreite wird nie WIRKLICH erreicht (oftmals in allen Standardmodi knapp über doppelt DSL)...ausser bei Tarifen, bei denen du vorher erst mal die nächste Bank um ihre Bargeldreserven erleichtern musst (zugegeben 8 MBit/s iss schon extrem...)

3. Stell dir die Frage, wie oft du das Internet WIRKLICH benötigst. 
Mach ne Nutzenanalyse und geh nur bei Bedarf rein. Nutz EMail-Clients mit automatischer An- und Abwahl...
Oder um zuletzt einen Bekannten zu rezitieren: "Ich bin der Meinung, daß derjenige der das Netz nur für die wirklich legalen Dinge nutzt keine Flatrate braucht..." <---worüber heute noch diskutieren, denn wer sich mal ne neue Linuxdistri aus´m Netz zieht weiß das es durchaus legale Methoden gibt, daß Netz bis zur Auslastung nutzen zu wollen...

P.S. Bin selbst ein Opfer des ES-GIBT-ÜBERALL-DSL-NUR-NICHT-VOR-DEINER-HAUSTÜR- Syndroms

Grüsse, Chris


----------



## Avariel (4. Juni 2002)

@dotmaster: dein Bekannter hat nicht online gezockt oder? Sowas blutet den Geldbeutel ganz schön aus, wenn man sich reinhängt. 

@elgo: DSL via Sat ist keine Alternative. 
-So teuer wie echtes DSL
-man surft weiter mit alter Geschwindigkeit, nur die download-rates lassen sich steigern

Dazu gabs in ner C´t nen Artikel der mich wirklich abgeschreckt hat  

@s.a.m.: danke für den Link!


----------



## RedZack (6. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Da die Telekom (Gott möge Feuer auf sie regnen lassen) sich trotz meiner Bitten, Drohungen, Anfragen und allgemeinem Generve weiter beharrlich weigert, DSL rüberzurücken, bin ich jetzt zähneknirschend auf der Suche nach einer erschwinglichen ISDN-Flat.
> ...





Schau doch mal zu http://www.qdsl.de - sind zwar nen bisschen teurer, aber haben ne höhere Bandbreite und garantieren dir den Anschluss innerhalb von 4 Wochen.


----------

